# RGB Connectors are Loose?



## white owl

Is the issue with the splitter or the header? If it's just the splitter that won't hold on I'd say you just need a different splitter.
You can't really tighten a pin unless you disassemble the plug and crimp the pin a little tighter. Or just splice everything into a connector that does hold up.


----------



## jonkrmr

Had the same problem with the RGB header pins on my mother board also.

I just slightly bent one of the outer pins on the header so it gave an interference fit on the cable I am using to connect to the header.


----------

